# Table Scaping



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Each year for the past 15 years I've participated in the James Beard Picnic @ Mt. Pleasant winery.....past years have included:

Morel duxelle on hot buttered crouton

Passed mixed aps....sungold tomato tartlets, radishes with chevre, blue with fig jam, etc.

Caponata & chevre on crostini

Apple pie shots

pate wrapped in fat

vietnamese fall veg spring rolls

and last year's was baby veg (tiny squash...zucchini, eightball, zephyr) carrots, radishes

romesco & buttermilk dressing.  all were skewered and put in a bed of sunflower shoots that were about 5" tall on a footed ceramic platter.

There was also a platter of tiny blossom ended squash with garlic chevre stuffed in the blossom, battered and fried on site.

Fun displays, usually filled with "homey Missouri" props....an old scale, gallon jars of mushrooms, chalk boards, wild flowers, market vegetables.....

Typically this is a tall white chef meat extravaganza....the caliber is high, fine dining.

Sells out 600 guests, 3 hours (1pm-4pm) approx 40 chefs. One 8' table, with cloth provided.

Any ideas out there?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

How bout Mini Fine Herb and Wild Mushroom Muffins with a Chicken Liver Pate Icing. You love mushrooms.!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Are you asking for menu ideas or ways to decorate the buffet in theme?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Chefross....anything you want to throw out there.....it's not a buffet, just one of a whole lotta tables.

Interesting idea Ed, thanks.....

Through the years I've learned alot about what works and what doesn't.....

morel duxelle.....people love it, it freezes well and it's cost is big for the bang.   heating croutons at the table and spooning on shroomgoo is rough

Sept can be hot, can be wet....we are in an event space at a winery......too many bodies, too little air circulation.

caponata and chevre, worked well

apple pie shooters were a PIA...the dang communion cups kept tipping over.   Too many components....apple cider, caramel, whipped cream, oatmeal cookie.....AAARGGGGHHH....

Pate on our lavosh with mustard and cornichon....all the big boys were serving pig that year.  kinda messy and the overhead fan was broken, door was beside us.....FLIES.....gross.

Vietnamese springrolls....people love um, but they are labor intensive.....fussy.

Assorted passed, kitchen becomes a cluster..... and it's just crazy assembling an assortment in a crowded place.

Last year's was ok, just don't wanna replicate.

Just looking for ideas.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Finally decided....

Goatsbeard blue on buttered crouton drizzled with bourbon barrel vanilla sorghum topped with Missouri pecan

Goatsbeard blue on buttered crouton drizzled with bourbon barrel sorghum & nueske lardon

blue is cut with mascarpone so it's got umph but also a creamy smooth texture and great mouth feel....the vanilla sorghum is Amazing! 

like good butterscotch with more nuiances....tiny rich pecans toasted with a little salt...this shtuff is my downfall. 



Still working out what props to bring, what the table will look like.....


----------

